# WTD: 22/23" MTB, In The Northwest.



## gb155 (22 Oct 2010)

Evening All, 

Owing to my winter commuter being wrote off when I was hit by a van and the fact that I am still waiting to be paid out, I am looking at getting myself something to tied me over.

I have a budget of £250-£300.

Im 6 foot 3" so it needs to be a 22/23" frame, with disk brakes, any make considered.

Will collect from the North West.

What you got people ????


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2010)

There you go Gaz,plenty of cash left over too-


http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-2450.aspx


----------



## gb155 (22 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> There you go Gaz,plenty of cash left over too-
> 
> 
> http://direct.tesco....R.209-2450.aspx




You cluts...I got all excited then LOL


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2010)

gb155 said:


> You cluts...I got all excited then LOL



Sorry pal 

Looking at your sig I see you're nearly as 'light' as me now,I'll have to get my ar5e back in gear soon


----------



## gb155 (22 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Sorry pal
> 
> Looking at your sig I see you're nearly as 'light' as me now,I'll have to get my ar5e back in gear soon




It;s cool dude, just keep your eye out for MTBs that are for sale 

I'm gunning for you mate, PS, the sig is now out of date


----------



## gb155 (25 Oct 2010)

Now sorted, Mod's please close, thanks.


----------

